# Party City 2018



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Yesterday I received a free shipping w/ no minimum coupon code for one day only so I bought Grim Reaper Yard Stakes 3ct.
https://www.partycity.com/grim-reaper-yard-stakes-3ct-577148.html

I have a lot of wired red and purple LEDs left from last year so I'm thinking using them for eyes.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like they are making Billy from saw and the nun thus year along with a slim tall figure.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Pictures of the props.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

im glad there is a nun prop this year.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*me and my wife went to party city yesterday and asked when the Halloween stuff will be out and the woman said the first week of September. then I asked if the Billy will be available in stores or online only and she said she wasn't sure. she asked me if I saw the new lifesize Jason and me & my wife looked at each other and said no. so we looked on the website and found it. it looks ok in pics but I wanna see it in person*

https://www.partycity.com/animated-...630.html?q=jason+voorhees&lang=en_US&start=11


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Another free shipping with no minimum coupon today.

But I will wait until maybe September when Party City start doing (outdoor) decorations deals like bogo, b2g1, b3for$, or whatever.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*lifesize pennywise*

https://m.partycity.com/animated-gi...tml?cgid=halloween-decorations-animated-props


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

SlayKnotV1 said:


> *lifesize pennywise*
> 
> https://m.partycity.com/animated-gi...tml?cgid=halloween-decorations-animated-props


Ugh, I got excited for a minute....it’s the new Pennywise! I want the OLD one!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Few days ago, Party City finally started some deals like 3 hangings for $12 and buy 2 get 1 free tombstones. I get several coupons per week.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> SlayKnotV1 said:
> 
> 
> > *lifesize pennywise*
> ...


 Same also I hated the new movie the old One was so much better.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Spirit will have the original Pennywise https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/6-ft-pennywise-clown-animatronics-decorations-it/104873.uts


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

still waiting for the Annabelle and nun to be available.The date keeps being pushed back.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

*HEADS UP! Party City has 20% off your Halloween item order totaling $60 or more plus free shipping.* Some items of interest:
https://www.partycity.com/animated-hanging-scarecrow-796413.html?cgid=halloween-decorations-animated-props
https://www.partycity.com/animated-creeper-from-the-grave-796417.html?cgid=halloween-decorations-animated-props
https://www.partycity.com/animated-grave-grabber-796419.html?cgid=halloween-decorations-animated-props 

It looks like you can't pre-order the items that haven't come in yet, though. Those include the Nun, Anabelle, Rocking Horse Dolly, Feral Doggy Door, etc.
Just thought I'd post in case anyone is interested. Tekky is the manufacturer of some of these.
http://tekkydesign.com/pages/halloween2.php?productID=292
http://tekkydesign.com/pages/halloween2.php?productID=343


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Pennywise sold out


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

gcbike said:


> Pennywise sold out


It said very few left. I just ordered one with the 20% off discount. Hope it looks good because that audio is going.. lol


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

wished an adult would have done this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4DfEthMwS4


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

I plan to put a wig over that plastic hair.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

The nun is in stock right now, but it says only a few left


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I finished wiring LED lights on my Reaper Lawn Stakes that I bought from Party City. Was planning to do it next month but with Hurricane(s) coming, I decided to work on some Halloween stuff now.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Is Pennywisse 2017 a seasonal vision or Morbid Industries prop?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just ordered the nun??


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

No I’m waiting on annabelle


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Local store had several pennywise BUT the price marked on the box is $169.99 it scanned at $199.99 which I caught it so after coupon it was $135.99


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

gcbike said:


> Local store had several pennywise BUT the price marked on the box is $169.99 it scanned at $199.99 which I caught it so after coupon it was $135.99


Please post a pic when you get him set up! Where did you get the coupon? So excited about this prop &#55356;&#57219;&#55357;&#56448;


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

If anyone would be willing to share a coupon with me that would be great. I cannot go to the party city US site it just redirects me to the canadian site and they dont sell it. I just live over the border so I can go over and get one, but thecoupon would make it sweet as the exchange rate is pretty grim right now. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

He says 4 phrases, circus music before each.When he says we float down here yes we do he does that insane laugh


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Made by Morbid,comes with adapter and try me button,5 balloons.Looks much better in person but needs stuffing in his pants and maybe a wig instead of plastic hair.all parts are hard plastic.controls are on back side.And just noticed the poms are missing on his shirt and rubies is taking care of that.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

He looks great


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If anyone would be willing to share a coupon with me that would be great. I cannot go to the party city US site it just redirects me to the canadian site and they dont sell it. I just live over the border so I can go over and get one, but thecoupon would make it sweet as the exchange rate is pretty grim right now. Many thanks in advance!


It’s posted on their website


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Thinking on the balloons, has ever seen fake plastic ones? i don't like having to replace real ones all the time lol


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Looking for some too,all I found were ones like beachballs not plastic https://americanfamilyday.com/product/permashine-indoor-vertical-bracket-3-balloon-bouquet-kit/


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

gcbike said:


> Looking for some too,all I found were ones like beachballs not plastic https://americanfamilyday.com/product/permashine-indoor-vertical-bracket-3-balloon-bouquet-kit/


I think maybe some sort of vacuform plastic?


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

This has come up before and IIRC, the suggestion was to look into what the realtors or car dealers use. A quick google search should yield results.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

25% off https://www.partycity.com/?gclid=CPnNl_iSvd0CFaqLxQIdvXoJ6w&gclsrc=ds


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Search Durable or Permanent or Reuseable, or Helium Free balloons, they are made of vinyl and last up to 3 months without loosing air


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Just purchased the possessed doll. She's very small and has very simple movement, but I like the sound effects and subtlety. Anyone else grab her for just $20 and free shipping? Thoughts? 

I also have the 3 foot tall animated zombie girl from Home Depot (holds a teddy bear). Reviews are not good for her (that she break easily), but have yet to try her out. Will keep whichever is more impressive.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I'm still anxiously waiting for Billy to come in stock online, since we have absolutely no nearby Halloween City locations in Minnesota. Like several others, the release date keeps changing... Originally it was August 2nd, then it was moved to August 5th, and the date kept being moved from there.  Now it's the 22nd, and I wouldn't be surprised if that changed too.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

gcbike said:


> wished an adult would have done this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4DfEthMwS4


Whoa, I saw the Annabelle doll behind the Nun in that video! I wish she were turned on, I'm curious how the head movement looks in person.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I kind of like that thin man, no idea what I would do with him though.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice to see props in party city


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I am sooo bummed, canadian party city will not carry any of this stuff. I have a US postal box but they will not let me purchase with a Canadian credit card. I really wanted Pennywise and Annabelle. I also called the Buffalo area stores and none of them will carry the props &#55357;&#56863;&#55357;&#56868; step into the 21st century Party city!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you tried looking for Halloween City stores you could get to in the U.S.? They carry Pennywise and Annabelle in the stores


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

PIcked up the possessed doll. I think they have a couple exclusive tekky animated dolls that look great. will grab another one on Nov 1. Unfortunately, these never have an "always on" options or the ability to turnt he volume down.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Help with Pennywise:the pom poms on the shirt,are they glued or sewn on?And standing infront of him which side are they attached to?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

lbc said:


> Have you tried looking for Halloween City stores you could get to in the U.S.? They carry Pennywise and Annabelle in the stores


Ibc Thank you so much! We have Halloween City here and they actually carry it. I purchased him today for less than party citys price as well with a coupon!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Party City finally has Billy the Puppet, Annabelle, and the Faceless Nurse in stock online


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got the nun in.I really like her.I ordered billy and Annabelle waiting for them to get here.Still have no clue why it took so long for them to be available.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

halloween71 said:


> I got the nun in.I really like her.I ordered billy and Annabelle waiting for them to get here.Still have no clue why it took so long for them to be available.


I ordered Billy yesterday and was on the fence about Annabelle. Ended up ordering her twenty minutes ago, lol. I'm hoping Billy has the laugh and says, "I want to play a game". If not I'll just download the sound bytes onto a mp3 player.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I realllly like there selections this year.But I don't know why they don't offer preorder.My sister ordered Annabelle and billy off ebay for a higher price and got them in before they even showed on party city website.I am still trying to figure it out since they aren't available in store only online.The seller was a individual to.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Party City also operates the popup stores Halloween City. Halloween City sells the props in store that Party City only has online, and Halloween City was allocated the stock first. I was checking Youtube videos for Billy at Halloween City to get an idea when Party City would offer him


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Finally free shipping + 20% coupon. Today only.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Party City has their props on sale. But be careful - some were marked up to be marked down. Pennywise in Sewer was originally $79.99 plus you could get 25% off. Now, it's $99.99 and "on sale" for $94.99. Out of stock, but you get the picture. Some items are lower, though. Just a heads up! 
https://www.partycity.com/halloween-decorations-animated-props?sz=36&start=0

*Slim Man* https://www.partycity.com/animated-...tml?cgid=halloween-decorations-animated-props $140 + extra coupon
*Doggy Door* https://www.partycity.com/animated-...tml?cgid=halloween-decorations-animated-props $52.50 + extra coupon
The Nun went down only a few dollars to $152.


----------

